# Боли после родов



## Анна Jd (27 Мар 2015)

Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста что со мной. После  третьих родов, спустя год стали хрустеть бёдра, особенно в положении лёжа на боку, если поднимаю противоположную ногу. После долгого перерыва села на велосипед и при нагрузке (подъёме в горку) при каждом прокручивании педалей был хруст в бёдрах, и через некоторое время ездила без щёлканий. Иногда ощущаю боль в нижнем отделе поясницы, которая отдаётся в левую подвздошную мышцу  Больше всего и каждый день, особенно после долгой хотьбы беспокоит сильная боль между ног, такое впечатление, что болят сухожилия с внутренней стороны и всё это отдаёт в мышцы лобка. Когда стою прямо, могу ногами двигать, поднимать безболезненно, а когда наклонюсь, невозможно подтянуть колено к груди, очень больно расстёгивать сапоги, из за того что приходится приподнимать ногу. Так же к вечеру больно ходить, двигать ноги вперёд, толкать ногой что то практически невозможно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Мар 2015)

То есть пора сходить к врачу ортопеду, сделать снимки и определиться с диагнозом.


----------

